# Opinions/advice please - both TTC?



## oddie (May 17, 2012)

Hi, new member, but been reading the forum for a while.

Finally decided to ask peoples opinions, or advice if anyone has had a similar experience.

My partner and I have been trying to start a family - both female. My partner has been pregnant 4 times, but unfortunately miscarried each time. We have been told this is 'just one of those things' by the Doctors/Hospital, and after many health tests have been told to just try again.

My partner is 27 and I am 28. My partner has been TTC for 10 months, with the 4 losses in that time. Through a known donor (first loss was with a different donor).

We are now considering us both trying to conceive. Has anyone had experience of this? Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oddie,

Welcome to the board.

Firstly, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Not sure 4 recurrent miscarriages are 'just one of those things'.

We have been going through a clinic. I have however heard a few people mentioning that they both tried at the same time with home insemination.

Best wishes, Candy


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Oddie
You could try and PM TwoBumps although I am not sure she posts on here much anymore, but she may be linked to her email account like I am and therefore get an email that she has a PM through FF. She was TTC for years and had lots of failed clinic treatments. They both then had home insemmination and ended up pregnant at the same time! I think they have 2 girls about 2 weeks apart


----------

